# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz @ 8.30 Sun 25/05/08

## joxville

Hi everyone, I hope you have your thinking caps on this week. It's going to be a tough one, all general knowledge, so it should throw up some interesting or funny answer's. See you soon, Joxville

----------


## Andrew C

Hope to be in....see you later.

----------


## joxville

Thanks to all the quizzer's for bearing with me while I tried to overcome connection woes. For those of you interested in the score's they are as follows:

Andrew C- 25
Wifie-23
Lynne Duncan-14
Charlatan-13
Wellies-8
Dessie-7
Morganria-5
Newlabeuk-5
Twiglet-4
Venture-4
Lizz-3
HT Wood-3
Nawthun-3
Stiggy-3
Trucker-2
Rubha-2
John DY-2

Thanks to all who attended for my first time as quiz host and once again my apologies for the connection troubles. Catch you next week, Jox.

----------


## htwood

You were not alone with connection probs, I won 3 points on first question and never got to answer again  LOL  Something about Adobe Flash Player 9 not running a script on the movie.  (What....we were in a movie?... I should have worn lippie.)
Enjoyed good crack in the first 10 minutes, and better luck to us all next week!  Cheers joxville.

----------

